# serum progesterone results



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I've just had my serum progesterone results for day 21 which are 177 which apparently is very high.  Someone said on here that anything over 100 is highly likely to get a BFP (I cant find the post now), but I am assuming that this could just be a high result due to multiple eggs being released - would this be right?  Not due to test yet, but lots of


----------



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Hun,

I was also told this by my consultant back in june my day 21 results came back as 148 a couple of days later i got a bhcg which was around 38ish. The following week i went back and all the levels had dropped sees i had a chemical pg. 
In july my day 21 results where 98 and last week i had another 103.9. 
My consultant said to keep positive as this usualy means the start of a pregancy with results this high.
She also the dropped in it might be the clomid over stimming.
My fingers are crossed for you if you find out any other info let me know.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

A progesterone level of 177 nmol/l is great !  Unfortunately, progesterone can't be used as any indication of pregnancy I'm afraid....and even if a level of over 100 nmol/l, this doesn't means it's highly likely to be a BFP 

Progesterone levels vary so much between woman, and between our own cycles, that this is why it can't be used to determine pregnancy.  One woman may have a really high progesterone level and be BFN whilst another may have a pretty low progesterone level and be BFP.  

As long as progesterone is 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo then this is good and indicates ovulation.  A higher level could mean more than one egg released....that's really all it can indicate.

I have naturally high progesterone (between 61-81 nmol/l when been tested several times and lowest I've ever had was 48 nmol/l which was first natural cycle following an IVF treatment).  I was prescribed clomid a few years ago....I took it to boost (ie release more eggs) as ovulate fine naturally with no problem.  I was tested twice for progesterone as well as had some follicle tracking scans....scans showed 2 or 3 dominant follicles each time (had 3 scans over 6mths on clomid) and my 2 progesterone levels came back at 103 and 105 nmol/l.......so indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs.....but no BFPs sadly.

Did you have follicle tracking ?  If I remember correctly you had 3 dominant follicles and were advised not to ttc this month ?

I really hope that you get a BFP but the high progesterone level could well be because you released 3 healthy eggs....only by doing an hpt will it show if you're pg or not.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

I was getting really low results naturally (around 14) which is why they put me on clomid, but yes, it was me with about 3 eggs being released - well remembered, so like you say we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Heluerto said:


> I was getting really low results naturally (around 14) which is why they put me on clomid, but yes, it was me with about 3 eggs being released - well remembered, so like you say we will just have to wait and see.


Yep, frustrating as it may be.......fingers crossed for a BFP !


----------



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

hey,

Does this all confuse you as much as it does me.
Im not sure what to belive anymore.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nicola-Kate said:


> hey,
> 
> Does this all confuse you as much as it does me.
> Im not sure what to belive anymore.


Hi

What you confuzzled about ?

Take care
Natasha


----------

